# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  حد و پیوستگی

## Smjr110

قبل از اینکه مطالب این بخش رو بخونید بهتر است به مطالب بخش ریاضیات پایه تسلط کامل داشته باشی

----------


## 9000000000

سلام استاد حد و پیوستگی رو برام یه توضیح ساده بده هیچی نمیفهمم
لطفا از اولش و به صورت قابل فهم  باچند تا ثال برای فیزیک احتیاج دارم

----------


## Araz

> سلام استاد حد رو برام یه توضیح ساده بده هیچی نمیفهمم
> لطفا از اولش و به صورت قابل فهم  باچند تا ثال برای فیزیک احتیاج دارم



جزوات و پاورپوینتهای آموزش حد تو سایت زیاد هست

می تونید به اونجا هم مراجعه کنید

ریاضی و حسابان و دیفرانسیل - کنکور

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

سلام 
جواب این چی میشه؟
(بتوان 3 )lim tan x-sin x / x
که  x میل کند به صفر


ببخشید نتوستم بهتر بنویسم

----------


## Araz

> سلام 
> جواب این چی میشه؟
> (بتوان 3 )lim tan x-sin x / x
> که  x میل کند به صفر
> 
> 
> ببخشید نتوستم بهتر بنویسم


فکر کنم با قاعده هم ارزی به راحتی حل میشه

tanx - sinx = (x^3)/2

با استفاده از این هم ارزی بالا به یک کسر ساده می رسیم  و جواب 1/2 به دست میاد

لیست بقیه هم ارزیها را هم براتون قرار میدم

lim sin u~u


 lim tan u~u


(2/lim cos n u~1-( nu 2 


lim(u-sin u)~u3 /6


lim(tan u - u)~u3/3


lim (tan u - sin u)~u3/2


lim (arc sin u -u)~u3/6


lim(u - arc tan u)~u3/3


lim(arc tan u)~u


lim (arc sin u)~u


lim (arc cos u)~sqrt(1- u۲) استثنا به سمت ۱ میل کند

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید؟

----------


## Araz

> میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید؟


توضیح خاصی نداره

فرمولها را حفظ میکنید و در مسائل مورد نیاز مورد استفاده قرار می دهید تا کسرها ساده تر شوند و با یک نسبت ساده حل شوند

البته توضیحات بیشتر را استاد محبی پور مدیر این بخش می توااند بهتون بدهند

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

ازراهنمایی تون خیلی ممنونم

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

سلام لطفا درمورد حدبینهایت توضیح بدید. 
ممنون

----------


## ronesans

درود بر شما جناب نیلگون اول یک عذر خواهی بابت اینکه در ایام پایانی سال مشغله حقیر زیاد است و کمتر می توانم به سئوالات دوستان پاسخ دهم
دوم اینکه شما مطلب حد و پیوستگی را در تایپیک مربوط به عزیزان تجربی مطرح کرده اید پس ظاهرا رشته شما تجربی است باید عرض کنم در رشته تجربی بهترین شیوه در رفع ابهام حالت صفرصفرم استفاده از قاعده هوپیتال می باشدبه طور معمول پیشنهادی در رابطه با یادگیری هم ارزی های این بخش برای رشته تجربی داده نمی شود شاید در حد هم ارزی های ضعیف یکی دو نسبت مثلثاتی نه بیشتر سعی کنید قاعده هوپیتال را خوب یاد بگیرید شاهد این ادعا بررسی تمامی تستهای تجربی از سال 80 تا کنون است در رابطه با حد در بی نهایت هم لطف کنید مسئله مطرح بفرمایید پاسخ داده خواهد شد طرح سئوال به صورت کلی یعنی باز سازی یک کلاس درس که عملا مقدور نمی باشد و یا اینکه از جزوات حد موجود در سایت استفاده کنید که تقریبا توضیحات مفیدی دارد
دقت داشته باشید که پاسخ های ارائه شده برای دانش آموزان کنکور می باشد اگر شما دانش آموز سوم دبیرستان باشید روش های ارائه شده برای شما کارایی ندارد و الزاما باید به شیوه تشریحی پاسخ گو باشید که در این بین نوع سئوالات محدوده خاصی دارد و تنها باید از قضیه فشردگی در رفع ابهام صفرصفرم مثلثاتی استفاده کنید

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

ممنون ازتوضیح کاملتون
درست حدث زدید من سوم تجربی هستم 
اما دوست دارم ازروشهای شما استفاده کنم
 لطفا به این سوال پاسخ بدید:
 x2 + x +2 / 2x2+  x2 + 1
 داخل مخرج x2+2 زیر رادیکال است

----------


## ronesans



----------


## نیلگون_M5R

بله درسته همینه ببخشید من نتونستم بهتر بنویسم
x بسوی بینهایت میل میکنه

----------


## ronesans

دوست خوبم اگر بخواهید تشریحی بنویسید باید از بزرگترین جملات موجود فاکتور بگیرید اما در تستها کافی است تنها جملات با بیشترین درجه را نگاه داشته و محاسبه کنیم در این سوال ضریب بالا یک و ضریب پایین 2 می باشد پس جواب یک دوم خواهد بود

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

یعنی بابقیه ی سوال کاری نداریم؟

----------


## ronesans

خیر چون در بینهایت جمله تاثیر گذار که بیشترین مقدار را تولید می کند جمله ای است که بیشترین توان را دارد
البته در توابع نمایی که در بخش دنباله ها سال آینده می بینید حالات خاص هم طرح می شود اما برای شما همین قاعده کفایت می کند کلا بی نهایت به روی بی نهایت در صورتی که درجه صورت بیشتر باشد بی نهایت است اگر صورت ومخرج هم درجه باشند ضرایب بالا و پایین در بزرگترین جملات را محاسبه می کنیم و اگر درجه مخرج بزرگتر باشد جواب صفر است

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

از راهنمایی تون خیلی ممنونم استاد
وآخرین سوال :اگر جمله ای که زیررادیکال بود بیشترین توانو داشت باید چیکار کنیم؟

----------


## ronesans

> از راهنمایی تون خیلی ممنونم استاد
> وآخرین سوال :اگر جمله ای که زیررادیکال بود بیشترین توانو داشت باید چیکار کنیم؟


حالات متعددی ایجاد می کنه ممکنه بی نهایت منهای بی نهایت بشه ممکن هم هست نشه تازه به فرجه هم ربط داره اگر زوج باشه یا فرد نوع بی نهایت هم تاثیر گذار میشه مثبت بی نهایت ویا منفی بی نهایت بودن شرط های متفاوتی داره
از سایت جزوات حد رو دانلود کنید بهتون کمک میشه

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

باتشکر فراوان
خییییلییی ممنون استاد شبتون خوش

----------


## Doctor



----------


## ronesans

> 


درود
کمی نوشته ها ریز بود و منم که پیرمرد خواندن سخت امید که اشتباه نخوانده باشم از دست چپ عبارات را بررسی می کنیم
1) قدر مطلق در دست چپ منفی یک معادل دست راست یک را می سازد با جایگذاری در تابع به عدد منفی 1 می رسید
2) صفر بار ندارد اما در توان دوم عبارت داده شده درون پرانتز را معادل یک با بار منفی می کند پس تابع یک از چپ را دیده و مقدار یک تولید می شود که باید در دو ضرب کنید
3) یک با مقادیر بیشتر به تابع داده منفی یک کمتر را تحویل بگیرید سپس این مقدار را به تابع بدهید تابع عدد یک را پس خواهد داد

----------


## alireza shabani

> سلام استاد حد و پیوستگی رو برام یه توضیح ساده بده هیچی نمیفهمم
> لطفا از اولش و به صورت قابل فهم  باچند تا ثال برای فیزیک احتیاج دارم



سلام .شما كجاي حد و بيشتر مشكل داريد؟؟ اصن چي از حد ميدوني تا بيشتر راهنماييت بكنم؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mohsen K

تنها چيزي كه باعث ميشه تست هاي حد و پيوستگي رو بدوني تكنيك هاي تست زني ( مخصوصا هم ارزي ها ) هستن و اينكه ياد بگيري كجا حق داري از كدوم هم ارزي ها استفاده كني.

----------


## miss_f

سلام چطور میتونم جزوات مسائل ریاضیات تجربیو پیدا کنم
اصلا هست؟

----------


## MehD

> سلام چطور میتونم جزوات مسائل ریاضیات تجربیو پیدا کنم
> اصلا هست؟


ریاضی و حسابان و دیفرانسیل - کنکور

----------


## اسطوره

لطفا قبل از اینکه برید سراغ مبحث حد و پیوستگی ، روی اتحاد های جبری و مثلثاتی مسلط بشید. بعد از شروع هم حتما روی قضایای فشردگی و هم ارزی ها مسلط بشید. بعد هم قاعده ی هوپیتال.
موفق باشید.

----------

